# Realistische Einschätzung für die Systemvoraussetzung



## Squizzel (8. August 2009)

Ich installiere gerade auf meinem Hauptrechner Windows 7 und möchte dementsprechend in Zukunft Lotro mit DX10 spielen. Da die Kiste bereits in DX9 nicht alles in vollen Details flüssig darstellen kann, möchte ich aufrüsten. Das System sollte folgende Leistung bringen:

Lotro in DX10
Allgemeine Grafikquallität: Ultra-Hoch
Vollbildaufläsung: 1680*1050
Kantenglättung: 4x

Das Spiel soll selbst bei hoher Hardwarebeanspruchung und Performenceeinbrüchen mindestens mit 30 Frames pro Sekunde laufen.

Was bräuchte ich dafür?


----------



## painschkes (8. August 2009)

_Dein Budget? Wenn wir das wissen lohnt es sich erst Komponenten zusammenzustellen :-)_


----------



## Falathrim (8. August 2009)

Erstens mal falsches Unterforum
Zweitens: Was ist verbaut
Drittens: Wie viel Geld kannst du ausgeben?


----------



## Tokenlord (8. August 2009)

Ich kenne mich da nun nicht so aus... Aber unter Windows 7 gibt es doch auch schon DX 11 oder?


----------



## Asoriel (8. August 2009)

richtig, gibt aber im Moment weder Hard- noch Software dafür

ich habs mal gemeldet, damit es in PC-Technik verschoben wird.


----------



## Squizzel (8. August 2009)

Ich habe kein Technik-Unterforum bei Herr der Ringe Online entdeckt (auch jetzt im Nachhinein nicht) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der finanzielle Rahmen bewegt sich zwischen 600€ und 800€ für Mainboard, CPU, Ram und Grafikkarte. Dabei sollte es aber eine vernünftige Konfiguration sein und nicht das doppelte Kosten für 5% mehr Leistung. Wenn von den 800€ etwas übrig bleibt wäre es auch nicht schlecht. Das Geld würde ich dann in die Peripherie stecken.

Das vorhandene ist nicht erwähnenswert. Mein Athlon 64 System läuft noch auf AGP Basis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: falls der finanzielle Rahmen dafür nicht ausreichen sollte, dann sagt mir bescheid. Ich möchte nicht auf Teufel komm raus jetzt ein System kaufen, dass dann die von mir gesetzten Anforderungen nicht erfüllt.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (8. August 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Ich habe kein Technik-Unterforum bei Herr der Ringe Online entdeckt (auch jetzt im Nachhinein nicht)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das Technik Forum ist auch ein Allgemeines Forum. Guckst du hier: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showforum=5


Aus dem Sticky kopiert:

CPU : AMD Phenom II X4 940

Festplatte : Western Digital Cavier SE16 320GB

Gehäuse : Coolermaster Elite 330

Netzteil : OCZ StealthXStream 500W

Laufwerk : LG GH22NS40

Mainboard : Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3

Grafikkarte : HD4890

RAM : 4096MB DDR2 Corsair Twin2X CL5

Preis:550 Euro

Der reicht vollkommen für deine Bedürfnisse aus.


Bestellen kannst du das bei Hardwareversand.de und dann auf Pc-Konfigurator.


----------



## Squizzel (8. August 2009)

AMD Phenom II X4 945 Box 95W, Sockel AM3 ~150€
Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P, AMD 770 ~75€
4GB-Kit Corsair Twin3X4096-1600C9DHX DDR3, CL9 ~70€
Radeon HD4890 oder Geforce GTX 275 ~200€

Bei der Grafikkarte entscheide ich dann nach Verarbeitung und Lautstärke, welche von beiden Modellen ich wähle. Dann bin ich mit 500€ ja richtig günstig davon gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (8. August 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> AMD Phenom II X4 945 Box 95W, Sockel AM3 ~150€
> Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P, AMD 770 ~75€
> 4GB-Kit Corsair Twin3X4096-1600C9DHX DDR3, CL9 ~70€
> Radeon HD4890 oder Geforce GTX 275 ~200€
> ...


Wie sieht denn der Rest aus? 
Netzteil, Gehäuse, Cpu-Kühler?


----------



## Squizzel (8. August 2009)

Hans schrieb:


> Wie sieht denn der Rest aus?
> Netzteil, Gehäuse, Cpu-Kühler?



NesteQ 650W, der Vorgänger vom Lian LI PC-A71A und Scythe Ninja Rev. 2

Die Festplatte ist zwar recht neu aber ein totaler Fehlkauf. Ich habe zu sehr auf eine möglichst geringe Lautstärke geachtet. Da werde ich wohl noch etwas anlegen. SSDs sind leider noch zu teuer ^^


----------



## Hans Würstchen (8. August 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> NesteQ 650W, der Vorgänger vom Lian LI PC-A71A und Scythe Ninja Rev. 2
> 
> Die Festplatte ist zwar recht neu aber ein totaler Fehlkauf. Ich habe zu sehr auf eine möglichst geringe Lautstärke geachtet. Da werde ich wohl noch etwas anlegen. SSDs sind leider noch zu teuer ^^


Ok, dann ist ja alles in Ordnung. Hatte nur befürchtet, dass dein Netzteil zu schwach ist.


----------



## Rethelion (8. August 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> AMD Phenom II X4 945 Box 95W, Sockel AM3 ~150&#8364;
> Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P, AMD 770 ~75&#8364;
> 4GB-Kit Corsair Twin3X4096-1600C9DHX DDR3, CL9 ~70&#8364;
> Radeon HD4890 oder Geforce GTX 275 ~200&#8364;
> ...



Ich würd dir empfehlen einen anderen Speicher zu kaufen, da dein Mainboard diesen voll nicht unterstützt. Außerdem ist CL9 etwas lahm für DDR3 und wenn du irgendwann (sicherlich) den CPU-Kühler wechselst könnte dir der Heatspreader Probleme bereiten.
Die hier wären schon passender für dein System: http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...28&agid=891

Von NesteQ als Netzteilhersteller hab ich noch nie großartig viel gehört, aber wenn die qualitativ gute Netzteile herstellen sind 650W sogar leicht überdimensioniert für deine Hardware.


----------



## Squizzel (8. August 2009)

NesteQ ist (bzw. war zu diesem Zeitpunkt) eine Edelmarke, noch weit über Enermax, beQuiet und Konsorten. Bei einem Scythe Ninja 2 ist ein Wechsel eher unwahrscheinlich, da ich nicht übertakte und er eigentlich überdimensioniert ist.

Dann suche ich eher ein Board, welches Ram mit 1600MHz unterstützt


----------



## Rethelion (8. August 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> NesteQ ist (bzw. war zu diesem Zeitpunkt) eine Edelmarke, noch weit über Enermax, beQuiet und Konsorten. Bei einem Scythe Ninja 2 ist ein Wechsel eher unwahrscheinlich, da ich nicht übertakte und er eigentlich überdimensioniert ist.
> 
> Dann suche ich eher ein Board, welches Ram mit 1600MHz unterstützt



Offiziell unterstützen die AMD Prozessoren ja auch gar keine 1600Mhz-Speicher, sondern nur bis 1333. Aber mit den richtigen Mainboards geht alles^^
Auf meinem DFI 790FXB-M3H5 läuft z.B. der Speicher, nur würde das deine Kosten wahrscheinlich sprengen(120€). Dann gäbe es noch das MSI 790FX-GD70(150€) bei dem ich sicher weiss das es klappt oder das Asus M4A78T-E für 110€, bei dem es laut PCGH funzen sollte.
Von andere Boards, die mehr in deiner Preisklasse wären und 1600Mhz unterstützen, weiss ich leider nichts.


----------



## Squizzel (8. August 2009)

Hmm dann bleibe ich wohl doch bei 1333. Es würde zwar den Preisrahmen nicht sprengen aber für das bischen Mehrleistung soviel mehr bezahlen halte ich für Quatsch. Zumal der Rechner die Performence nur für Spiele bringen muss. Die Arbeitsprogramme die ich habe reizen nichtmal meine alte Kiste aus.


----------



## Kildran (9. August 2009)

also ich hab mir vor ca nem 3/4 jahr einen rechner zusammengestellt der wie folgt aufgebaut ist :

intel Core quad Q6600 mit  2,4ghz

3,5gb ddr2 ram (würde an deiner stelle mehr nehmen , weiß ja net wie vie windows 7 schlickt aber wird wohl net wenig sein)

ge force 8800 gt mit 1gb ram 

und zu dem ganzen zeug das asus p5n-e sli motherboard 

alles angetrieben von nem 600 watt netzteil dessen name mir entfallen ist 

ich würd ja gern ne rechnung linken aber ich find das dingen nimmer ^^ 

der preis belief sich damals auf 612 euro , denke du bekommst es erheblich billiger ,so schnell wie das mit der pc technik voranschreitet 

der rechner sollte vollkommen für deine anforderungen reichen ( wenn du ihn mit mehr ram ausstattest)


----------



## rhcurly (9. August 2009)

Also ich spiele ausschließlich in höchster Auflösung. 

Außer in der 21. Halle deaktiviere ich 8x AA und die Auflösung setze ich auf sehr hoch herunter!

Config:
AMD duo 5600
Corsair DDR2 6 GB
GForce 9800GTX+ 1GB

Wie gesagt, damit fahre ich richtig gut und es reicht vollkommen aus.


----------



## Pyrodimi (9. August 2009)

Naja 
Also die oben angebene Hardware reicht um das spiel mit 200fps zu zocken, du kannst auch ruhuig ne günstigere Ati HD 4850 oder besser ne 4870 nehmen, bis 22Zoll packt die Lotro locker auf Ultrahigh mit 30-60FPS
Motherboard is auch eher unintressant rate aber zu nem Asus der Serie M3/M4 mit n AMD Duo, oder besser da du an der Graka sparst in dieser Konfig n Quad (PhenomII)
Zur Graka: Die HD4890 kostet mehr, bringt aber fast keine nennenswerte Mehrleistung zur HD4870, wichtig ist du kannst hier Geld sparen wenn du zur 512DDR5 Version greisft (Ausser du steuerst jetzt n Monitor ÜBER 22Zoll an dann brauchst du 1G


----------



## rhcurly (9. August 2009)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Naja
> Also die oben angebene Hardware reicht um das spiel mit 200fps zu zocken, du kannst auch ruhuig ne günstigere Ati HD 4850 oder besser ne 4870 nehmen, bis 22Zoll packt die Lotro locker auf Ultrahigh mit 30-60FPS
> Motherboard is auch eher unintressant rate aber zu nem Asus der Serie M3/M4 mit n AMD Duo, oder besser da du an der Graka sparst in dieser Konfig n Quad (PhenomII)
> Zur Graka: Die HD4890 kostet mehr, bringt aber fast keine nennenswerte Mehrleistung zur HD4870, wichtig ist du kannst hier Geld sparen wenn du zur 512DDR5 Version greisft (Ausser du steuerst jetzt n Monitor ÜBER 22Zoll an dann brauchst du 1G



Trotzdem habe ich in der 21. Halle, zur rush hour, echte Probleme. Sogar auch mal (selten) den ein oder anderen Absturz.


----------



## Squizzel (9. August 2009)

Mal rein interessehalber, unterstützt Lotro Quadcores? Unterstützt es überhaupt Dualcores?


----------



## Klos1 (9. August 2009)

Dualcores ja, Quadcores nein. Du brauchst nen Dual, mehr nicht, wenn es dir rein um Lotro geht. Und von der Grafikkarte müsste es natürlich auch keine ATI4890/GTX275 sein. Die sind für das Spiel deutlich überqualifiziert.

Allerdings muss man sagen, daß der Phenom II 940 halt schon ein tolles Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis hat.

Der hier schafft Lotro z.b. auch locker: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?sr=429793,-1


----------



## Squizzel (9. August 2009)

Quadcore wird es so oder so sein. Es ist schon ganz nett, wenn nebenbei eine Simulation läuft in Lotro einloggen zu können.


----------



## Klos1 (9. August 2009)

Würde ich mir an deiner Stelle auch holen, muss ich dir ganz ehrlich sagen. Auch wenn er bisher kaum Unterstützung findet, aber für 140 Euro einen Phenom II mit 3 Ghz ist einfach fair und da kannst du dann auch sicher sein, daß der dir mindestens 3 Jahre reicht, um alles zu zocken, wahrscheinlich sogar noch ein gutes Stück länger. Bei nen Dualcore wird das wahrscheinlich nicht mehr möglich sein.

Achja, wenn du besondere Grakas suchst und auch Ansprüche an Lautstärke hast, dann kannst du hier mal reinschauen: http://www.edel-grafikkarten.de/
Die haben teils ein modifizierstes Bios, kostet allerdings auch ein Stück mehr.


----------



## Pyrodimi (9. August 2009)

21.Halle ruckelt eigentlich fast immer, egal ob ich mitn lappi (Intel Duo2,1Ghz 4gb ram 64Bit vista/seven) oder mitn standrechner PhenomII3,6ghz 8GB ram HD4870 X2 mit 2GB DDR5Ram ...was auch iwo logisch ist, entweder macht die Grafik schlapp angesichts der weitläufigen Halle und der vielen Spieler, und wenn die Grafik gut genug ist wird die Leitung ausgelastet da extrem viele daten bez. der Spieler übertragen und berechnet werden. das lässt sich ja mit ner extrem schnellen leitung mit ordentlicher anbindung zwar vermeiden aber naja...da hat man selbst kaum einfluss darauf
Allerdings flitzt auch die HD4870 mit singlegpu und 512MB noch mit ca15 fps durch die knallvolle halle...und nur wegen der 21. 150-200€ mehr ausgeben...würde in die Rubrik "unnötig" fallen


----------



## Flixl (15. August 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Falathrim (15. August 2009)

Auf jeden Fall den RAM aufstocken, das dürfte schon sehr helfen, da die ganzen Rüstungstexturen ja in den Zwischenspeicher geladen werden, dadurch kommts dann zu den Performanceeinbrüchen an viel bevölkerten Orten.


----------



## Flixl (15. August 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Klos1 (15. August 2009)

Es reichen auch locker 4 GB. Mehr bringt kaum etwas bis garnichts.


----------



## Independent (15. August 2009)

Lotro unterstützt Dual-Core. Ich kenne bis auf wenige (nicht nennenswerte) Spiele kaum Software (evtl Videobearbeitung) die Quads ordentlich unterstützt.
Für die Programmierer reichen Zwei Threads scheinbar völlig aus, bei hoher Taktrate.
Nichmal Crysis unterstützt "effizient" alle 4 Kerne.

Teilweise biste mit nem starken Dual-Core sogar besser dran. 

Zu den Grakas aus eigener Erfahrung:

HDRO mit 8AA und 16AF ALLES auf Ultra

9800GTX+ 512  40-60fps               (200FPS? Pics or it didnt happen..)

jetzt

GTX295 896MB 120-200fps

EDIT:

Hdro hat ein bekanntes Memory-Problem. Du solltest dem Game eine komplette physische festplatte zur Verfügung stellen, denn sonst hast du ab und an Texturen-Lade-Loops, die in 3sekündigen Abständen deine Frames halbieren.
Schlampig programmiert...


----------



## Flixl (15. August 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Haggi24 (17. August 2009)

Jemand hatte vorhin weiter oben geschreiben, das es für DX11 noch keine Hard- und Software gibt, dies stimmt so nur bedingt. Von der Threatoptimierung in DX11 z.B. profitieren auch DX9 und DX10 Spiele.


----------

